# Glue that sticks to Delrin ?



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I like to glue reed switches to the trucks so that they just ride above the rails. I have been using CA to initially stick them down, then surround that joint with silicone adhesive (don't know if that really helps, but it makes me feel better). I think the trucks (bachmann 20' boxcar) are made of Delrin or "Engineered Plastic". Whatever it is ... what do you use?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I think I read about one type of glue (a CA, maybe?) which would bond with Delrin, but I've never tried it. Everything I've tried has failed sooner or later. In my expereince, the best thing to do is to make a mechanical bond by drilling into the plastic and surrounding the holes with epoxy, or use screws, bolts, wires, etc. JB Weld might work, and there's a "plastic welcer" epoxy available at most hardware stores. I'd try them out before depending on them. Your silicone might also work.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

This is what they say will work ... CYANAPOXY . I have not tried it, but it is all over the message boards as the glue to use on Delrin. At TAP Plastics we still tell customers that there is NOTHING that will bond DELRIN.
Russ


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the flat reed switches with 2 mounting holes in them. 
All I do is screw/bolt these in place. 

Digi-key.com has these with the following part numbers: 
Cherry CH405-ND $3.46 or 10+ at $3.08. 
Hamlin 59140-010-ND $2.86 10+ $2.42 

These are .5 amp 10 watt reed switches, normally open versions. 

They are available in normally closed versions. 

I use PC board standoffs to mount these on my engines/cars. 

I take old PC's apart for hardware and wiring for my train projects (being cheap or just recycling?)


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Micro Mark advertises a glue for delrin. Don't know if it really works but it might be worth a try.

Dr. Mike's formula 2 glue 



Kevin


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input. In looking at the Dr. Mike's product, I was reminded that just because CA sticks within minutes, that doesn't mean the joint is at full strength. I think my most recent failures were due to premature use. I'm also reminded that this stuff has a shelf life. Mine may be too old. Regular CA works pretty well. But I'm going to give the Dr. Mike's a try. 

So, this time I've waited 24 hours. Now out to the layout for a test run.


----------

